# Gulp Prawns - Better packaging?



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Dropped into KMart today and as always checked out some soft plastics as thier prices are good in my area.

I noticed that the 2" Baby Shrimp now have molded plastic in the bag to better keep the shape of the lure. I looked through about 5 or 6 bags and they all seemed pretty good with no twisted or deformed tails.

There are 8 in the bag (can't remember how many are in the old bags) but 8 good ones is better than I ever got out of an old bag that often had as many as half deformed. I wonder if Berkley listened to feedback. Like to see the same in the minnows.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

yeh i've noticed they've been trying to improve the packaging too, and as minnows were always one of my favs also hope they fix them up too.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

The packaging has gotten worse in my opinion. They all seem to leak now. What's the point of having a zip lock bag if its not air tight to begin with. I've had to transfer most of my new Gulp SP's to Glad zip lock bags.


----------



## mikey1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Check out the new Ecogear BP's. The packaging is 10/10! I opened a pack the other day and left it at the bottom of my tackle bag - Not 1 bit of juice!!

Great products as well


----------



## Stainless (Jul 14, 2011)

In my local K mart the swimming mullet are comming in the new packets aswell.

Small down side is that they sit in less juice due to being raised off the bottom of the packaging.


----------



## Souppy (Feb 12, 2011)

i stopped using the prawns because they were always deformed and found myself wasting to much money buying a couple of packets so i could have a decent session. might have to go grab some now, cheers for the heads up on the new packets


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

BrettoQLD said:


> The packaging has gotten worse in my opinion. They all seem to leak now. What's the point of having a zip lock bag if its not air tight to begin with. I've had to transfer most of my new Gulp SP's to Glad zip lock bags.


The packaging has always been a letdown, i got sick of having them leak all over my gear so now i keep all my gulps in a Plano liquid storage container. I have never had any more annoying leaks since using this. Best $10 i reckon ive spent.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bream2nv said:


> BrettoQLD said:
> 
> 
> > The packaging has gotten worse in my opinion. They all seem to leak now. What's the point of having a zip lock bag if its not air tight to begin with. I've had to transfer most of my new Gulp SP's to Glad zip lock bags.
> ...


 i am assuming your store all different types in the one container - is that right??


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah mate, i've got shrimps, craws, minnows of all different colours stored in there.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks
i have the problem with the packages and will go your way - less messy


----------



## Souppy (Feb 12, 2011)

i have two of those plano storage containers. use one for smaller gulp and one for larger gulp.
went through a couple of different containers all claiming to be "leak proof" all failing until i came across this plano one.
highly recommend


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just had 3 packs of gulp leak through my tackle box on the weekend... FML 

I already use the Plano waterproof tackle trays and they are fantastic. Looks like I'll be investing in one of those containers as well :mrgreen:

Has anyone written to Berkley and told them their packets suck?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I know you will all cringe at this but I steer clear of any sp that comes in juice. I stick to the plain ones, probably why I can't catch fish!


----------



## leelee (Oct 10, 2011)

I remember when the gulp tubs first came out they leaked badly, but was then told it was sorted. Not sure if it was or wasn't but a couple of switched on blokes made a few extra seals but for the life of me I can't remember what they made them from. Was a cheap fix thats for sure.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Found this option at the shops today, Plano tray style. Nice and easy to get into


----------

